# hugelatex port installation error



## Petr (May 1, 2012)

*H*i all,
*I* want to install the port print/hugelatex, but the installation failed with this error message*:* 


```
hugelatex-1.0_5 is marked as broken: overwrite files owned by teTex-Base which it already depends on.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/hugelatex.
```
I wanted to remove the packages teTex-Base and teTeX,  but these package are:


```
DarkStar# pkg_info|grep teTeX
DarkStar# 

DarkStar# pkg_info | grep teTeX-base
DarkStar#
```
not install*ed* on my system. How to solve this problem?

Thanks

Petr

[ Post questions in the correct forum, please. Moved. -- Mod. ]


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

It depends on print/TeTex-base but seems to overwrite files from that port. Contact the port's maintainer, it needs to be fixed in the port.


----------



## Petr (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

This port is abandoned and this error message is known. print/hugelatex. I will read the Porter's Handbook and I will try to fix this error.

Petr


----------

